# Twin Rare Crypt/Buce/Erios Emersed tanks



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocorne Affinis - A daughter has already jumped up.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocorne Affinis ' West Pahang Metallic Red'


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking setup and a very informative thread.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocoryne Bullosa "Bario"


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocorne Pygmaea - really cool green speckling on this one.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocorne Wendtii "Tropica" - This is probably my most colorful crypt. Not entirely sure if this is a Wendtii at all- input from any pros would be cool!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome setup Phil. I didnt know you were growing them emersed.

After seeing your affinis emersed, I want to try a few emersed now. I got mine to bloom under water but it wasn't able to reach the surface and melted.

What are you using as a substrate? They appear to be some type commercial potting soil mixed with a bit of clay?

That Wendtii looks more like a cordata of some sort.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocoryne sp. "Bukit Ibam" yellow ring


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocoryne Longicauda ‘Seri Aman’ - The color of this is completely unlike any other crypt in my collection. It's a bright neon green, similar to that of Bacopa sp. 'Japan'


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

They all look very happy. I am glad they are in good hands.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocoryne Hudoroi - A very slow grower for me.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocorne Nurii - One of the fastest growing for me, second only to the C. Wendtii 'Mi Oya'


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocorne sp. 'Indonesia' - I heard a rumor that this is actually another Wendtii variant.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocoryne Moehlmannii - Very excited to see the emersed form of this one.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocoryne cordata KR01 - A really cool crypt with different color and leaf shape.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocoryne Keei "Jambusan" - This is the show stealer so far. The color is as exotic as the bullation of the leaves. It's fantastic.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

looking4roselines - The substrate is my own mix of rinsed peat moss, topsoil, earthworm castings, and sand. I had planned on using AS Amazonia but have been waiting (just like everyone else :icon_roll ) for it to come back in stock. I experimented with the formula and found a mixture that seems to work pretty well.

I'm glad you like the setup. Going to upgrade to 40 gallon tanks after we move. If you find any of the others we spoke about, let me know 

More pictures to come.....


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocoryne Wendtii ‘Mi Oya’- This is the roommate's favorite plant. Has a really nice uniform ripple on the leaves. It is also quite prolific.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

*Cryptocoryne Walkeri "lutea" 
*


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocorne Zukalii


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Cryptocoryne Cordata "Rosanervig" - It is in real sorry shape, but has real healthy roots. It just arrived and was planted 3 days ago; seeing some degradation in the leaves already due to effects of BBA. I'm hoping for some new emersed growth soon.

I blatantly stole *looking4roselines* idea of planting moss around the plants to minimize mold & algae; I have seeded the top of the substrate with some Vesicularia sp. "Haleiwa" that I've been trying to nurse back to life. It's my ICU pot; I have high hopes but low expectations.

Hoping to get results like the plants in this thread-

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/158373-post-your-rare-pricey-crypts-2.html


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Still need to add pictures of remaining crypts, buces, & erios. More to come in a few weeks.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice setup how long had you had the keei emersed?


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Only a month. In that time it has grown the center two leaves. The color of the young leaves is almost a milky orange. Really a pretty plant.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

They are like that submersed as well really light when they first come up ten darken as they age, I h e a bunch of keei submersed in three different ranks but none emersed I may have to try some that way.

Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice job on the pics so far! I cant wait to see the rest and your tank setup!!!!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

man your keei is so beautiful


----------



## manini (Oct 18, 2007)

Great looking crypts! Looking forward in seeing your other plants.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. Took a few more pictures, although I am not much of a photographer myself. All the previous pics are thanks to my roommate.

Bucephalandra sp. N. Sanggau


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Bucephalandra "Brownie Brown"


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Bucephalandra Belindae - Really excited about the very tiny daughter plant coming out of the roots!


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Bucephalandra "Copper Leaf"


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Eriocaulon Parkeri


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Eriocaulon Aquaticum - This plant was not happy for a very long time, but is starting to send up some new growth.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Eriocaulon sp. "Kimberley" - Sending up a flower! The bud is so tiny I can't get my camera to focus on it, but you can see it coming right out of the middle of the plant.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

VERY NICE!!! 

Would you tell us about the lighting, type, time?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

for the b belindae, the leaves can dry out easily so dont let your humidity levels drop too low.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> for the b belindae, the leaves can dry out easily so dont let your humidity levels drop too low.


I agree the Belindae is the only buce I have lost, the humidity dropped briefly and it crashed and unlike a lot of buces with nice rhizomes like shine green and sanggau which recover from losing their leaves the whole plant just melted away, I want to try it again so nurse that shoot to a nice plant and I would love to trade for it..


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

DogFish said:


> VERY NICE!!!
> 
> Would you tell us about the lighting, type, time?


Lighting is a single 24W T5HO Hagen GLO 6700K bulb in a 24" Current Nova Extreme fixture. I was running (2) 24w bulbs, but it was too much light. I only have the bulbs about 9" off of the substrate, however the acrylic/saran wrap covers fog up and block a whole lot of that light intensity.

I run 12 hours on, 12 hours off. I like to give days of shorter exposure from time to time; this is an old trick that George "Doc" Abraham taught me years ago when I used to work for him. He said it used to tell the plants that it was cloudy. I also talk to my plants, and that was also something he recommended :biggrin:



looking4roselines said:


> for the b belindae, the leaves can dry out easily so dont let your humidity levels drop too low.


Thanks for the heads up. Humidity hovers around 85%, and I mist with pure RO water twice per day. I'm curious to see how it does for me.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice collection ya got there.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

RukoTheWonderDog "however the acrylic/saran wrap covers fog up and block a whole lot of that light intensity."

Interesting!~ Our Emerssed tanks are very similar, I went from Saran wrap to a glass top and I just don't feel I have the same growth out of my plants. Humidity/Air temps are in the same range so I you think it's the light that's the factor.

I agree with the occasional "cloudy day" or short day with lighting for plants and fish.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Update:

The growth has been explosive in these tanks; I have so many daughters/runners that I had to setup another 10 gallon. I'm running out of room. Some of the crypts are actually sending runners into the other pots.

I now have mutiples of C. Bullosa, C. Hudouri, C. Ideii, C. Zukalii, a ton of lutea & wendtii (Mi Oya & Florida Sunset) plantlets, every Erio, and some of the buces as well. 

The only plant to give me a hard time so far is the C. Uenoi....it has hardly grown at all in weeks.

Ive added another 8 species of crypts, buces, & erios and also have been experimenting with sphagnum moss and Hydroton. I will have updated pictures soon.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

We won't believe you unless you post some pictures!!!


Xue


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Very nice collection Phil!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Berry nice selection indeed.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is an updated list the inhabitants of the three emergent tanks:

*Cryptocorynes*

-Cryptocoryne Affinis
-Cryptocoryne Affinis Metallic Red ‘West Pahang’
-Cryptocoryne Bullosa ‘Bario’ 
-Cryptocoryne sp. 'Bukit Ibam' Yellow Ring 
-Cryptocoryne Cordata KR01 
-Cryptocoryne Cordata (unknown variant) 
-Cryptocoryne Cordata 'Rosanervig'
-Cryptocoryne Hudoroi
-Cryptocoryne Ideii 
-Cryptocoryne Keei 'Jambusan'
-Cryptocoryne Longicauda 'Seri Aman' 
-Cryptocoryne Moehlmannii 
-Cryptocoryne Nurii 
-Cryptocoryne Nurii ‘Mersing’
-Cryptocoryne Pallidinervia ‘Sibu Selatan’
-Cryptocoryne Pygmaea 
-Cryptocoryne Spiralis
-Cryptocoryne Uenoi 'Sg. Sabal Kruin' 
-Cryptocoryne Schulzei ‘Mersing’
-Cryptocoryne Walkeri ‘Lutea’
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Indonesia' 
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Florida Sunset'
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Green Gecko' 
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Mi Oya' 
-Cryptocoryne Zukalii 

*Bucephalandras*

-Bucephalandra Belindae 
-Bucephalandra sp. 'Brownie Brown' 
-Bucephalandra sp. 'Copper Leaf' 
-Bucephalandra sp. 'Green Saw' 
-Bucephalandra sp. 'North Sanggau' 
-Bucephalandra sp. 'Silver Stain' 

*Eriocaulon*

-Eriocaulon Aquaticum 
-Eriocaulon sp. 'Kimberley' 
-Eriocaulon Parkerii 
-Eriocaulon Sieboldianum


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

The new growth on a C. Nurii 'Mersing' from Looking4Roselines. It has brilliant orange spangles in the leaves. Really beautiful!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! Thats real nice. I gotta get mine under some light to see this


Xue


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

*long overdue update*

It's been a rough couple of months. Aside from the plants taking a beating during the move (in the middle of our heat wave, conveniently) I have been battling a brutal infestation of mealybugs in one crypt tank for months. It recently spread to the second crypt tank as well. 

I tried flooding several times and always ended up melting my crypts and not killing the mealybugs.

Many plants have been lost, some of clinging to life, and others have begun to make a dormant transition. Tonight I hit both tanks with Pyrethrins. I hate to resort to chemicals, but I'm way past pissed at this point.

On a more positive note, my new stand build is nearing completion. It supports two 40 G breeders. I can fit 18 x 5" pots in each tank. Each pot is already spoken for in both tanks. I was hoping to utilize more real estate inside each 40 G, but I decided having the extra space between tanks would make maintenance significantly less frustrating. 

***I often curse when trying to squeeze all the pots into my 20 gallon breeders I am currently using***

So.....he's a pic of the stand in progress. This setup will mimick the current configuration, with a Mist King and CO2 injection additions.


----------



## Ihs (Jun 8, 2012)

Impressive collection


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Many thanks!

Here is the updated inventory:

-Cryptocoryne Affinis "Metallic Red" 'Pahang Barat' 
-Cryptocoryne Auriculata "Tiger Stripe" 'Central Sarawak'
-Cryptocoryne Bullosa 'Bario'
-Cryptocoryne Cordata 'Rosanervig'
-Cryptocoryne Cordata KR01
-Cryptocoryne Cordata var. Cordata 'Blassii'
-Cryptocoryne Elliptica 'Nibong Tebal'
-Cryptocoyrne Ferruginea 'Sg. Sempit'
-Cryptocoryne Fusca 'Kalimantan'
-Cryptocoryne Hudoroi
-Cryptocoryne Ideii 
-Cryptocoryne Keei 'Jambusan'
-Cryptocoryne Kota Tingii
-Cryptocoryne sp. Lingga 19 "Platinum Line"
-Cryptocoryne Longicauda 'Seri Aman'
-Cryptocoryne Minima "Gasser"
-Cryptocoryne Nakamotoi 'Borneo'
-Cryptocoryne Nurii 'Mersing'
-Cryptocoryne Nurii(?)
-Cryptocoryne Pallidinervia 'Sibu Selatan'
-Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia
-Cryptocoryne Pygmaea 
-Cryptocoryne Schulzei 'Mersing'
-Cryptocoryne Striolata 'Lundu'
-Cryptocoryne Uenoi 'Sungai Sabal Kruin' 
-Cryptocoryne Walkeri Lutea 
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Florida Sunset"
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Green Gecko"
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Indonesia' 
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Mi Oya'
-Cryptocoryne sp. "Yellow Ring" 'Bukit Ibam' 
-Cryptocoryne Zukalii 


I was recently able to correctly identify the Cordata var. Cor. Blassii and the C. Pontederiifolia. The Blassii was anticipated, however the C. Pontederiifolia was a surprise. The plant looks like a C. Moehlmannii and was sold to me (by an old-school, reputable seller) as a Moelmannii. Imagine my surprise to see a yellow spathe and not a red-maroon spathe.

The only Bucephalandra I kept is the uber cool, yellow spathed B. sp. 'Miranda'. I sold the others and tore down that tank entirely.

The Erios are mixed with the crypts at this point; I might soon have a separate tank for those. The Eriocaulon collection includes:


-Eriocaulon Aquaticum
-Eriocaulon Compressum
-Eriocaulon sp. "Kimberley"
-Eriocaulon Parkerii
-Eriocaulon Sieboldianum

Pictures will be posted once things have recovered a bit more.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Update with pics!

Finally have all the parts needed for the twin 40 G breeder upgrade. The stand is on its final coat of polyurethane and will be moved into the basement this weekend for setup.

Still left to do:

-cut black egg crate to size
-cut ABS pipe to length
-prepare the substrate for both tanks
-bend and paint conduit (for hanging light)
-center, drill, and thread the Current Nova fixtures for hanging mounts
-find reasonably priced 1/4 sheets of acrylic
-replant!

The plan is to create different water parameters in each tank; one tank with a very low pH for blackwater/swamp crypts, and the other tank with a more neutral pH. We'll see how it works out.

Anyways, here is a breakdown of the goodies

(2) Current Nova Extreme 2x36" 39W T5HO fixtures
(2) Sunlight Systems cable mounting kits
(4) Geissmann Powerchrome Midday 36" 39W T5HO bulbs
(2) Eheim Jager 100W heaters
(2) Marineland Maxi-Jet 1200 Powerwheads
(1) Tripp Lite 12 outlet power strip
(4) sheets black egg crate
(1) Mini Bale Coconut fiber
(1) Bale Medium Coco chips
12 pounds Diatomite
(38) 5 1/2" Azalea terra cotta pots

More pics will be up soon!


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

Wow, great plants, I'm really impressed! This has inspired me to create my own little collection of bucephs and crypts soon!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I will be watching this one for sure!


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome growth and the new setup looks to be awesome. have started a similar project like this as well, not to the extreme you have though. Have subscribed and will follow intently.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice setup your plants look great!


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

More updates!

I spent about 4 hours collecting, sorting, cleaning, and shredding 2 bags of Fagus Sylvatica leaves. It took me almost 3 months to track down a European Beech; I finally found a few in a local park. I have roughly 30 pounds of leaves, which break down to about a 1/5 ratio (so I'm told). In 1 year, this stuff will be good for planting!

Also, the stand has received 3 coats of polyurethane and has been moved back inside. Will be setting up the tanks this weekend! ***this may look tiny, but keep in mind that those are 40 gallon breeders!***


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

The new tanks are operational! I have all surviving species planted in the refreshed substrate and hoping to see some comeback growth soon.

The mealybug infestation has taken its toll; several species have been lost, others are unlikely to survive. Here is the list of the survivors and some new additions:

-Cryptocoryne Affinis "Metallic Red" 'Pahang Barat' 
-Cryptocoryne Auriculata "Tiger Stripe" 'Central Sarawak'
-Cryptocoryne Bullosa 'Bario'
-Cryptocoryne sp. "Central Sumatra #2"
-Cryptocoryne Cordata 'Rosanervig'
-Cryptocoryne Cordata KR01
-Cryptocoryne Cordata var. Cordata 'Blassii'
-Cryptocoryne Elliptica 'Nibong Tebal'
-Cryptocoyrne Ferruginea 'Sg. Sempit'
-Cryptocoryne Fusca 'Kalimantan' - dead
-Cryptocoryne Hudoroi
-Cryptocoryne Ideii 
-Cryptocoryne Keei 'Jambusan'
-Cryptocoryne Kota Tingii
-Cryptocoryne sp. Lingga 4
-Cryptocoryne sp. Lingga 6 "Bi-Color"
-Cryptocoryne sp. Lingga 19 "Platinum Line"
-Cryptocoryne sp. Lingga 30
-Cryptocoryne Longicauda 'Seri Aman'
-Cryptocoryne Longicauda "Rosanervig" 'Seri Aman'
-Cryptocoryne Minima "Gasser" - dead
-Cryptocoryne Nakamotoi 'Borneo'
-Cryptocoryne Nurii "Pahang Mutated" - dead
-Cryptocoryne Nurii 'Mersing'
-Cryptocoryne Nurii(?)
-Cryptocoryne Pallidinervia 'Sibu Selatan'
-Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia - dead
-Cryptocoryne Pygmaea 
-Cryptocoryne Schulzei 'Mersing'
-Cryptocoryne Striolata 'Lundu'
-Cryptocoryne Uenoi 'Sungai Sabal Kruin' - dead
-Cryptocoryne Walkeri Lutea -dead
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Florida Sunset"
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii "Green Gecko" -dead
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Indonesia' 
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Mi Oya' - dead
-Cryptocoryne sp. "Yellow Ring" 'Bukit Ibam' 
-Cryptocoryne Villosa 'Sumatra'
-Cryptocoryne Zukalii 

More to come.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

An update is needed.


----------



## TheRiverRat (Feb 13, 2013)

Did you have any holes drilled in the orginal tupperware containers? Thinking of doing something similar below my 55 in storage bins


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

TheRiverRat said:


> Did you have any holes drilled in the orginal tupperware containers? Thinking of doing something similar below my 55 in storage bins


Yes, the original Tupperware bins had many holes drilled in the bottom. The issue I encountered was with poor waterflow into the containers; this created some anaerobic conditions in the soil. While the plants didn't seem to mind, the smell was pretty awful, and I eventually got some bad mold growth.

I now put a layer of coconut chips at the bottom of my containers. This helps substantially increase water exchange.


----------



## TheRiverRat (Feb 13, 2013)

Cool thanks for the info, I was thinking that may have been an issue. I might just end up doing a hydro like set up with net pots, hydroton, and a make-shift bubbleponics-esque system.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

nilocg said:


> An update is needed.


Since you asked for it.

No sense beating around the bush. A series of life events have changed the future for me; I will be moving and getting out of the hobby for at least the next few years. It's not what I wanted, but sometimes life throws one too many curveballs.

I've already begun tearing down my 180, and my entire crypt collection is already claimed by a fellow hobbyist. The good news is, he is extremely knowledgeable and has assured me that these plants will be in excellent hands. We've spent many hours exchanging ideas, information, and the knowledge I've picked up along the way.

He's not a member here (yet) but has shown great interest in continuing my projects and aspirations. I wouldn't be surprised if you see him pop into the forums soon.

It's been fun - Ruko


----------



## rs79 (Jul 25, 2007)

The large blassii form looks droopy because crypts that have 12-18"+ stems are deep water crypts that don't grow emersed. Why would they evolve a stem that long if they did?

You can look for, for example, "Crypt. sp. aff. Dayu" (probably the largest crypt found ever) in emersed cultivation and you'll find them and they look rather silly. But in water of course they're quite majestic.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

rs79 said:


> The large blassii form looks droopy because crypts that have 12-18"+ stems are deep water crypts that don't grow emersed. Why would they evolve a stem that long if they did?
> 
> You can look for, for example, "Crypt. sp. aff. Dayu" (probably the largest crypt found ever) in emersed cultivation and you'll find them and they look rather silly. But in water of course they're quite majestic.


What is Crypt sp. aff. Dayu and where can it be found?


----------

